# Mini-mill spindle lock



## madmatt41 (Jan 13, 2022)

I was never happy with removing tooling from the little machine shop mini mill, so I made a spindle lock that uses the original pin. If you've never seen it, their idea of a spindle lock was to insert the pin into the spindle and hold it still with your hand. It still works the same way, but now the block holds the pin much more securely than I could by hand and frees up a hand to hold the tooling.


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 13, 2022)

madmatt41 said:


> I was never happy with removing tooling from the little machine shop mini mill, so I made a spindle lock that uses the original pin. If you've never seen it, their idea of a spindle lock was to insert the pin into the spindle and hold it still with your hand. It still works the same way, but now the block holds the pin much more securely than I could by hand and frees up a hand to hold the tooling.


I like . Got a 3960. Next mod.


----------

